# Christmas came early for the terrorists



## choc0thrax (Dec 17, 2014)

https://deadline.com/2014/12/sony-scrap ... 201328639/

They've officially begun dictating which movies we can and cannot see. 

And another film has already been tossed in the trash: http://www.thewrap.com/steve-carells-no ... sony-hack/


It sets a very dangerous precedent and these types of situations could spread to other industries too.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 17, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> https://deadline.com/2014/12/sony-scraps-the-interview-1201328639/
> 
> They've officially begun dictating which movies we can and cannot see.
> 
> ...



Yes but given the history of enmity between Japan and Korea, what chowderheads at Sony thought a comedy about assassinating the leader of North Korea was a good idea? Dumber than squirrels.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 17, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> choc0thrax @ Wed Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > https://deadline.com/2014/12/sony-scraps-the-interview-1201328639/
> ...



Well I guess for one thing North Korea didn't seem to pose much of a threat. Also, the leader of North Korea has been killed in film before so they probably figured this would be no different.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 17, 2014)

We'll always have Team America: World Police.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 17, 2014)

Ian Dorsch @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> We'll always have Team America: World Police.



https://www.facebook.com/AlamoDrafthous ... =1&theater


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 17, 2014)

Rich white Liberal hypocrisy at it's truest moment.
Not only that but Cowards too.

It's no wonder Americans no longer want their kind in any positions of power in DC.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 18, 2014)

Not going to bat for important stoner flicks- oh, the humanity.

I get it, yeah- it's just that the milieu has always left me so cold that- jeez...it's like having to start a world war about a terrible Jerry Lewis flick...so THIS is how the world ends, not with a bang, but a simper. It's so disappointing. I thought the final flames would involve us Chosen People down Israel way. Maybe I'm just jealous. :::sigh:::

And the final result will be that the dumb movie will circulate on the 'web forever, making stoner heroes of Seth and Jimmy. They'll be immortal.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 18, 2014)

Ran scared like little bitches because some third world country hacked a few computers in a company that nobody outside of Hollywood even cares about. And caved under the most minor of threats from a country that we could blast out of existence tomorrow if we wanted to.

What a bunch of cowards we've become.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 18, 2014)

It's kind of an interesting conflicted story. On the one hand - liberal Hollywood stoner flick gets shelved. Yay, say the right. On the other hand - commie Korea dictating to hard working Americans what they can do by terror. Boo say the right.

Solution for Fox News I guess - Hollywood are as bad as North Korea. Or something. I'm sure they'll figure out an angle.


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't see "rich, white, liberal" hollywood-stars behind that, but more corporate-only-in-money-interested-shying-away-from-any-risk-film-studio ... do you honestly believe, there are so many liberals (which to me is obviously not a course word) being studio bosses? Those guy will not shy back from any risk, but a commercial one. The idea of customers not going to the movies because they are afraid of terrorist attacks is what made them do that.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 18, 2014)

I am really struggling to believe a lot of this story.

Such a capitulation to an incredibly vague threat seems dubious at best. Hugely dubious.


----------



## kclements (Dec 18, 2014)

Unbelievable. I see this as the beginning of the end for Sony Pictures. Who would want to work with them after this? 

I found this article very well written and spot on.

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/reaction-to-the-sony-hack-is-beyond-the-realm-of-stupid?utm_source=mbtwitter

cheers
kc


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 18, 2014)

SONY:
Soon,
Only
Not
Yet


----------



## kclements (Dec 18, 2014)

After more reading, I'm going a bit softer ( just a bit) on Sony. I think the real problem is this. From the NY Times:



> AMC Theaters, citing a need for customers to “plan their holiday moviegoing with certainty and confidence,” joined Regal Entertainment, Cinemark and Carmike Cinemas in dropping the film. Together, those exhibitors control more than 19,200 screens across the United States. Smaller chains in the United States and Canada’s Cineplex Entertainment also canceled bookings.



The fact that 4 people/ companies control that many screens and can dictate something like this is an embarrassment. I don't know about you, but I won't be visiting any of these theaters anytime soon. We have a local, independent theatre that I will give my business to.

Cheers
kc


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 18, 2014)

The irony for me is- had it been released, I would have gone to see it. In a theater. Just to say go fck yourself, little dictator.

It could have been like the Chick-Fil-A reaction here in the States.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 18, 2014)

But Chick-FIla makes great sandwiches.

I think you can even order the special Gayonaise sauce now too.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 18, 2014)

chimuelo @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> But Chick-FIla makes great sandwiches.
> 
> I think you can even order the special Gayonaise sauce now too.



Really? Gay jokes? You're a card-nope, a whole deck, chimmy.

Point was- there might have been a reaction by Americans to say "you don't tell us what we should see or not see and we don't take kindly to threats."

(Btw, I've eaten at plenty of Chick-Fil-A's, and politics aside, what they make is a slightly better than average fast food chicken sandwich. There are great restaurants all through the South, but Chick-Fil-A and Waffle House aren't among them.)


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 18, 2014)

The British media I have seen is not reporting North Korea as being responsible with any certainty (indeed some are very skeptical). Is the US media reporting differently?


----------



## maclaine (Dec 18, 2014)

chimuelo @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> But Chick-FIla makes great sandwiches.
> 
> I think you can even order the special Gayonaise sauce now too.



I know you like to come here and bait people with the liberal this and that stuff, but this is a) completely off topic, and b) not at all appropriate. Take this kind of shit to Facebook or YouTube comments.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 18, 2014)

Lighten up Francis (maclaine)

Just because the warm and fuzzy types you worship are frozen by the very political correctness they've created, doesn't mean we can't enjoy ourselves at their expense.

Come back when I bash Conservatives that think Jesus founded America 230+ years ago.

I would have loved to jump all over them too, but after seeing how Liberals and Conservatives are really the same party on the budget "battle" they won't show their threads here for a few more months, but I will gladly "Bait" them as well.

Young folks know there's no difference, it's usually the older folks clinging to their Bibles, Guns and Lewinsky books that can't fathom reality.

I take it Sal is a bro of yours....sorry to hear about that.
Perhaps Facebook, and Twitter (old folks social media) is where you should go... 0oD


----------



## AC986 (Dec 18, 2014)

maclaine @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> chimuelo @ Thu Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > But Chick-FIla makes great sandwiches.
> ...



Nope. He can say what he likes. This is the off topic section. What's inappropriate to one is food and drink to another. Don't like that kind if censorship thanks whether I agree with a subject or not.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 18, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Not going to bat for important stoner flicks- oh, the humanity.
> 
> I get it, yeah- it's just that the milieu has always left me so cold that- jeez...it's like having to start a world war about a terrible Jerry Lewis flick...so THIS is how the world ends, not with a bang, but a simper. It's so disappointing. I thought the final flames would involve us Chosen People down Israel way. Maybe I'm just jealous. :::sigh:::
> 
> And the final result will be that the dumb movie will circulate on the 'web forever, making stoner heroes of Seth and Jimmy. They'll be immortal.



Hahahahah! The chosen ones. Yeah baby you're the chosen ones.

Btw is the US going to get a leader any time soon Larry? We know what that's like here. It's a vacuum. 

But on a plus note, think of all those Cubans that'll be coming to live with you quite soon. The Prez and The Pope move in mysterious (and very secretive) ways.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 18, 2014)

Ian Dorsch @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> We'll always have Team America: World Police.



Well kinda... hold on to your DVD copy...

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/de ... m-theaters


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd be glad to have Cuban immigrants migrate to the USA again.
We were told what a bag of shit Carter got stuck with, but I was there in the early 80's and Cubans have a great culture and work ethic.

Obama is doing many great things IMHO that wealthy white Liberals wouldn't agree to when they had trillions and zero opposition from 2009-2011.

His "lack of leadership" gets lots of folks nervous, but personally I think General Jarret and Michelle are doing a great job mixing shit up in DC where the status quo is more important to wealthy Liberals and Conservatives, than actually pushing the ball forward.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 18, 2014)

chimuelo @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> I'd be glad to have Cuban immigrants migrate to the USA again.
> We were told what a bag of shit Carter got stuck with, but I was there in the early 80's and Cubans have a great culture and work ethic.
> 
> Obama is doing many great things IMHO that wealthy white Liberals wouldn't agree to when they had trillions and zero opposition from 2009-2011.
> ...



All good points but I'd counter with Hello sir please advice. on Obama Viagara/Cial1$ low price good? These vitamins of animal libido give her the extreme coupling.

Your rebuttal?


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 18, 2014)

For a realistic Cock Up, I advise Secretary of HHS Sibelius 7 from Wallander.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 18, 2014)

chimuelo @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> For a realistic Cock Up, I advise Secretary of HHS Sibelius 7 from Wallander.



Touche.


In unrelated news to the original topic George Clooney has weighed in on the Sony situation! http://deadline.com/2014/12/george-cloo ... 201329988/


----------



## Matt Hawken (Dec 19, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> I am really struggling to believe a lot of this story.
> 
> Such a capitulation to an incredibly vague threat seems dubious at best. Hugely dubious.



Exactly. This isn't to do with NK at all. Sony are playing up the threat to make themselves look less incompetent and are capitulating in order to buy negotiating time with the hackers.

The hack was done using detailed insider knowledge of Sony's digital architecture. Who might have such knowledge, coupled with a desire for revenge against Sony? Perhaps one or two of the *216 digital marketing employees laid off this summer*.

This was an inside job (or at least an ex-insider hiring a hacker crew). Although the leaked emails, films, payrolls etc. are interesting, the biggest problem for Sony is their accounts. If those get released, the world is going to see exactly how *Hollywood Accounting* works at Sony - and some big names are going to face fraud charges.

That's how I see things, at least. o[])


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 19, 2014)

adriancook @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> NYC Composer @ Thu Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to bat for important stoner flicks- oh, the humanity.
> ...



Adrian, Adrian- don't be silly. We have plenty of leaders - Lloyd Blankfein, Jamie Dimon, countless other vampire squids.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cuban President in the next what? 5 years?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 19, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> The British media I have seen is not reporting North Korea as being responsible with any certainty (indeed some are very skeptical). Is the US media reporting differently?



Well that's just changed.... Obama press conference shortly. Seems a little odd typing that over a stoner comedy. Strange times....

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/live ... orea-china


----------



## Matt Hawken (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, OK. I'm prepared to eat my words. 

This has been a weird week for news. Really, really weird.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt Hawken @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Wow, OK. I'm prepared to eat my words.
> 
> This has been a weird week for news. Really, really weird.



Hello Matt - yeah, very odd. Of course, many won't buy the official line, but being in an age where anyone can wield that power is pretty alarming.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmm.

Why is this terrorist threat linked to the hack again? If North Korea wanted to kick off about The Interview, all they needed was the YouTube trailer. A lot of bother to actually hack Sony's system. I suppose the answer (such as it is) is that by hacking they're proving they can inflict more damage. Whoever "they" are.

This will all make a great film one day.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 20, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> This will all make a great film one day.



A great film no one will get to see.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 21, 2014)

This brouhaha is the cleverest and most subversive marketing plan by a studio- EVAH.

Kudos to the marketing weasels who made a slapstick comedy into a Cause.


----------



## Kejero (Dec 22, 2014)

That seemed the most logical explanation, until they actually started leaking some pretty ugly data...


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 22, 2014)

The trick is to roll with the punches, ignore the Presidents comments as they are advised speech segments, then start claiming the emails are false.
But once you crawl to Liberal leaders for absolution, it's a hard hole to crawl back out of.
They prefer it when donors are need of huge favors, and my guess is that checks to Sharpton and the White House will be pretty big this Christmas.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/22/world/asi ... index.html

The cyber wars are starting up!


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 22, 2014)

chimuelo @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> The trick is to roll with the punches, ignore the Presidents comments as they are advised speech segments, then start claiming the emails are false.
> But once you crawl to Liberal leaders for absolution, it's a hard hole to crawl back out of.
> They prefer it when donors are need of huge favors, and my guess is that checks to Sharpton and the White House will be pretty big this Christmas.



George Bush's White House, starring Richard Cheney and his pet Justice Department, destroyed any vague illusion I ever had of American exceptionalism, moral high ground, goodness, whatever. The boondoggles for corporations and the kowtowing to fascists beat anything I could have previously envisioned, and the cynicism and sadistic glee involved in the experimentation in and legalization of torture disgust me to this day. There are no present sins involving the diversion of funds in ways you don't agree with that, for me, match the unequivocal anti-Americanism of that time.

But hey- knock yourself out complaining about the evil redistributors.


----------



## gbar (Dec 22, 2014)

North Korean internet tango down. Lulz


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 22, 2014)

Tell me about it NYC...
I refused 2 great paying gigs as friends already in France and Belgium were telling me just don't hang out over here, you're a target.
Yeah Bush and Cheney learned lying was cool thanks to Billy Bob and Hillary.

I have been in total disgust with our leaders since Clinton's scams, which ended in pardons to the highest bidder. 

Do you not see the game being prepped for the next round of "Bad Cop" with record Executive Memoranda and Executive Orders..?
Harry Reid made it easy for the "Bad Cops" to stick in any Judge or Dept Head they want.

Reminds me of the 2009-2011 cycle where wealth was redistributed by the trillions, to who, we can only guess as it evaporated like a fart in the wind. The other 9.8 Trillion spent since then must have gone to China as the Great Society Neighborhoods didn't get it, I know I didn 't see any, maybe it went to the "Good Cops" on they way out the door that passed another 1600 page bill they didn't read....

Since you wanted to return to a decade back, 
I figured lets double down .... 0oD


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm waiting for elucidation as to the Clintonian scams that were in any way equivalent to the moral bankruptcy I described.


----------



## gbar (Dec 23, 2014)

chimuelo @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> Tell me about it NYC...
> I refused 2 great paying gigs as friends already in France and Belgium were telling me just don't hang out over here, you're a target.
> Yeah Bush and Cheney learned lying was cool thanks to Billy Bob and Hillary.



You do realize Dick Cheney's national political career began in the Nixon Whitehouse, and George W. Bush got his start on his gubanatorial campaigns back in the 80s, right? Not to mention, he worked on his dad's campaign, and his dad was President.

Just sayin'. lol


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> I'm waiting for elucidation as to the Clintonian scams that were in any way equivalent to the moral bankruptcy I described.



They were the beginning of lies becoming the norm.
NYTimes and the White House said WMDs were in Iraq, and Al Queda were going to get them to use on us......
That led to "No special interests will be allowed in my administration", "If you like your doctor you can keep him".....

Don't you wonder where these executive orders and memoranda are going to lead to with an all GOP executive branch, Fed Reserve, Senate and House...?

We now have a GOP majority along with their buddies from the DNC that push through legislation they didn't even write or read, and the media that plays along gets the story first.

We are seeing progress though, the 2500 page ACA Liberal-Big Insurance CEO partnership was so insulting and angered so many voters, they figured a 1600 page bill they didn't read or write might be easier to swallow.

Not sure what this has to do with Sony executives having to double the price of their campaign donations and joining with CBS and Comcast to fund Sharptons cause.

Interesting that since the Sony shakedown for extra cash has happened, no more incriminating messages or emails have emerged from NKorea.... _-) 

Stay on topic will ya's......


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 23, 2014)

chimuelo @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> We now have a GOP majority along with their buddies from the DNC that push through legislation they didn't even write or read, and the media that plays along gets the story first.


This. 

Don't always agree with you, but you hit the bullseye here. The plutocratic collusion between those who are connected by money to the political rule makers is what runs our country.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

chimuelo @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> NYC Composer @ Mon Dec 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for elucidation as to the Clintonian scams that were in any way equivalent to the moral bankruptcy I described.
> ...



You still havent answered the question I posed. Where is the equivalency between blowjobs and pardons and a hyped up war of choice that killed hundreds of thousands, created millions of refugees, allowed the CIA to start experimenting with torture,lied to the American people using respected Cabinet officials, and perverted basic American ideals?

You specifically callled out the Clinton vs the Bush Administration. If you see the sins of the two as equivalent, no need for further discussion on the matter.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2014)

Lies became acceptable under Billy Bob. The natural flow of acceptable lies has increased since then, whichever guys you wish to zero in on is a choice I leave up to you.
I would rather point out the trends and coincidences that our media gets paid to avoid, and keep myself entertained that way.

Speaking of coincidences.
Rich white Liberal hypocrits get exposed by N. Korean hackers.
Rather than deal with the N.Korean hackers they crawl to Al Sharpton/CBS/Comcast for absolution and most certainly promises of future movies on topics of their choosing and "contributions" to the Reverend's "religious movement."

Lo and Behold, the threat of new emails and data stop.......That's impressive.

So to me these coincidences are great entertainment, much better than swallowing the spoonfed lies from NBC (Ran by the brother of an "advisor" to Obama), CBS (Funds Al Sharpton ) ABC, Fox or CNN.

Always liked 2 + 2, not as hard as our wealthy leaders would lead us to believe.

Keep Sony in the conversation you heathens.....


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2014)

snowleopard @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Don't always agree with you, but you hit the bullseye here. The plutocratic collusion between those who are connected by money to the political rule makers is what runs our country.



Nobody agrees with me, but the truth is different than opinions.

Watching Liberals getting destroyed and exposed at the same time is getting boring.

The new "Bad Cop" is coming in so the Sheep can now follow them to the promised land.
Everytime they lie and steal while reading a script to explain things written by another staffer/Liberal trail lawyer, I will bash them.

They have a huge advantage now thanks to Obama. Wait until executive orders and senate nuclear options are used.

The Liberals set their brothers in the GOP up nicely, that is a fact...


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 23, 2014)

Who exactly are the "liberals" these days anyway? I can't seem to find hardly any of them left. The current lot of Democrats in power are by and large owned by large political donors, campaign contributors, lobbyists. Just like the GOP, really. Anything liberal that's left is mostly lip service. Certainly when it comes to the working class. 

Then again, anything and everything Obama does is "socialist" according to the Fox News propaganda spewing crackers and brainwashed tools. 

The shift in this country, certainly when you look back 40+ years is that anything that any, ANY legislation that involves social spending - be that Medicare, infrastructure, education, is "liberal". 

I still don't know why no one calls out the conservatives to say what they really mean as they use a sledgehammer to drive home their wedge: To abolish all social programs in this country, and strip the federal government down to nothing. Where are the true liberals in the democratic party who press the Repubs on this? Confront them that they are doing this by guise of slow rot and attrition through budget showdowns. Why not have the balls to stand on what they believe, stand on their principle and advocate the elimination of all entitlements, regulations, and privatization of all government land, and business?


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

chimuelo @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Lies became acceptable under Billy Bob. The natural flow of acceptable lies has increased since then, whichever guys you wish to zero in on is a choice I leave up to you.
> I would rather point out the trends and coincidences that our media gets paid to avoid, and keep myself entertained that way.
> 
> Speaking of coincidences.
> ...



So lies about blowjobs, pardons and general political business as usual are equivalent to lies about non existent nuclear weapons, torture, hundreds of thousands dead or displaced and the complete loss of the vestiges of an international high ground.

Got it. That "Billy Bob" sure was evil.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sony are releasing the film on Christmas Day.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Sony are releasing the film on Christmas Day.



Limited release.I'm looking for theaters.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 23, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> adriancook @ Tue Dec 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sony are releasing the film on Christmas Day.
> ...



Larry a Happy Christmas to you btw.

I would join you if possible but I think we would both be disappointed in the film.

That said, I would go on the premise of looking for trouble and a good night out. You wouldn't have to worry though. :mrgreen:


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2014)

Christmas Day.......??

See what I mean.

Wealthy Liberals create a crisis, and then can come and save the people by resolving the very crisis they created.

Aren't they awesome and brilliant......

I still won't see the movie, as Christmas is a bad day for assainations by anti gun liberals, and my sister n law's Horse Radish Roast is to die for.

Maybe when McConnell and Cruz make a video of them drunk at a strip club laughing about all the cash they make by letting Banks write our laws, I'll go see that one.
As making fun of the Sheep is an excellent pastime.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 23, 2014)

chimuelo @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Christmas Day.......??
> 
> See what I mean.
> 
> ...



Exactly my thoughts!!!!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> NYC Composer @ Tue Dec 23 said:
> 
> 
> > adriancook @ Tue Dec 23 said:
> ...



We Chosen don't do the Xmas thing, but as an apostate Jew I don't do the Hannukah thing either  best wishes to you and yours, Adrian.

Yeah, I think the movie will suck, but I believe in supporting groundbreaking marketing campaigns. Creativity should be rewarded! Warnings not to go to the theater work brilliantly to force me to go see some piece of crap. This targeting of grumpy old gasbag contrarians is pure genius.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2014)

And the Sheep shall clack their hooves in approval........!!!

The main reason why I won't go is because I saw their last movie with Rhianna, called "This Is The End."

I didn't mind getting ripped off for that one as it was a lesson learned.
Besides, I went to Graceland where Elvis is buried.
Once you get ripped off by a dead Hillbilly, you become more aware of the scams.

This is where Elvis use to sleep................a dreary room withj a bed, dresser and a mirror....oh boy.
Elvis use to shit over here............thanks for sharing that too.

Elvis is buried there,.... ?? What in the back yard like a dog....???

No wonder they named him King....


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok, I officially give up. Here-


BAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!

There. I'm a verified curmutton.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jesus Chim! You went to Graceland!!!??!

I would have taken the cement mixer down there with me and done a bit of moonlighting on the side. Shit! Graceland!

Larry I've said it before and I'll say a thousand times if it wasn't for Jewish people, Apostate or otherwise, we wouldn't have Christmas in the first place. We had Jewish neighbours and the second her husband went to work, she was around here, with my wife I might add, the pair of them making bacon sandwiches for a pastime. Not for me either. Cost us a fortune.

What I would say about the North Korean leader is this. I love his overcoat. Love it! If I ever put on that kind of weight ( and I could this Christmas easily ) I'm gonna get me one of those overcoats and that haircut.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes Adrian, I am a sucker for lies.
But most Americans are too.

We are taught from birth about Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, Paul Bunyon, and Audie Murphy took on an entire German Division with a knife.
The Bible really never gets read so most of us just quote from it like the part where Jesus discovered America 240 years ago, etc.

Hell, in between marriages I was a ho, I loved it. I had my way with every waittail cocktress in Las Vegas.
They called me God as I satisfied myself, then telling me I was the very best they ever had and I wasn't trying to please anyone but myself, but I loved the lies.

The next American President is going to exclaim "I will take every last dime you have, and give it to my friends and family who fought so hard to get me here"....

They will get my vote for 2 clear reasons...
1) He is lying so I will actually get to keep my money, or,.............

2) He's actually telling the truth, so I must vote for such a new concept where leaders actually lead, and tell us the real truth instead of the NYTimes version.


It's a win-win either way.

Hell the next President in this Liberal identity political arena might be a woman.

A blonde haired blue eyed Cherokee Indian...I kid you not.
She is also of the 1% according to her income, but will give the little people all of the working peoples money as she wants to end poverty in the USA...........

So Many Sheep will cheer this farce on as well.
It's going to be a great cycle of 1%'r's' trying to convince us their wealth is meaningless, and evil actually, but by voting for them and them taxing theirselves more, we will reach the utopian vision much faster......

And Sony will then release a movie about the leader of the NRA shooting himself dead as he cleans one of his 1200+ Rifles, each of course having a purpose, like Guitar Pedals I suppose....


----------



## AC986 (Dec 23, 2014)

See what you've done now Larry?

Annnnywayy. Chim old man what's happening with you this Xmas? And gigs or staying T home with the family?


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

Just giving up.

(This message sent from the sheep pen)


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2014)

Since I am an odds maker I believe in all Gods.

The benefits are better pay during the Holidays as I can pretend to be Jewish, Omish, Christian or even Muslim if the occasion calls for it.
Why stay with one God when so many dieites are available...?

And yes, I am gigging and making these evil Christians pay supreme bucks as Jesus would have wanted that. After all it's his party.

There was a call to go Germany but it came too late, and no rehearsals usually means an unpleasant job, not to mention the fact I would be playing for Saxon heathens.

People who believe in religious Gods and worship Liberals or Conservative dieties usually have lots of cash, unless they're subsidized.

So I stayed put in the Bible Belt this year.

Next year I can fight those tight fisted heathens who dare make scantily dressed women serving alcohol tempt me into sin......

Praise the Lord.....wherever he may be.........ooops.

And his female equal just in case I offended someone causing trauma, that then in turn required them time off, so a liberal trial lawyer can come after me for back pay.....

And brotha' man Larry I wear Sheepskin pajamas on snowy/rainy days just in case MSNBC is on, and the various Sheep in my family stare as anchors repeat themselves (Slower each time) so the indoctrination can become complete....


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey Maybe Sony can release a Christmas Porn flick.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 23, 2014)

I can honestly say I don't understand any of the last dozen posts.

See the film now has a limited release again though. Interesting....


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

Rachel does like her Kindergarten slow repetition raps, this I agree with. Sort of like Bill O'Reilly's measured nightly "Conservatism for Morons" lessons.

Stoner porn?


----------



## AC986 (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh Jesus I think I may die soon.

Saxons and Angles. Aka Anglo Saxons. Built America let's face it. Uh Oh.

I think you need to get yourself over to Stonehenge sunup during the summer soltace if you want to see real bonefide heathens. Stonehenge is heathen central. I was there recently and apparently the President was there doing selfies with other heathens a little later in the year. He's quite a guy isn't he? What a guy he is! Doing selfies at Stonehenge. What a guy the Prez is.

Say have any of you guys ever been to Hawaii?



:mrgreen:


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 24, 2014)

Couldn't help it......


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 30, 2014)

Matt Hawken @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Wow, OK. I'm prepared to eat my words.
> 
> This has been a weird week for news. Really, really weird.



Matt - you may need to uneat your words....

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/de ... e-to-blame


----------

